

What makes an java application enterprise ready? - notoriousjpg

What makes an java application ready to be sold to a large enterprise? Security? Error Handing? Just functionality?<p>I&#x27;m trying to bridge the gap between what students learn in standard java subjects at university and creating something sellable to a large enterprise. Assuming that it fills a void and there is a need for it by the customer.<p>Thank you
======
smoyer
A stand-alone Java application is enterprise-ready if you can convince the
enterprise it will support their needs. And as you point out, security and
error handling as well as a lack of critical bugs will help.

Note that this is vastly different than "Enterprise Java", where the goal is
to create systems that are modular, that interact with each other in defined
ways (JMS and SOA). The goal is essentially to allow each module in your
system to be a "black-box design". In the BDUF world, this means your ICDs
(Interface Control Documents aka APIs) stay the same when you swap out a
module's implementation.

~~~
notoriousjpg
Thanks for your response. Say I create a standalone java application in
university and think it has business application.

If it fulfills a critical pain point within a business could they integrate
that into their environment?

I guess my question is: do enterprise ready applications _have_ to be written
in Enterprise Java?

Thanks

~~~
smoyer
If your application doesn't need to connect to the business' other systems,
then you can write it in whatever way you want. For any significant system,
I'd recommend using an MVC or MVP pattern (see Martin Fowler's excellent
articles - I prefer the "Passive View" for its testability).

If you're selling to large enterprises, the other thing you'll need to be is
consistent. You can have short release cycles if you want, but the company's
IT department may not upgrade each time you release. You'll need a very
defined way of jumping several versions (e.g. Many companies completely
skipped Windows Vista, staying with Windows XP longer than Microsoft would
have liked and then upgrading to Windows 7).

------
claudiug
predictability, libraries, developers, numbers of specialist, support, books,
the language(not perfect, but stable and fast), frameworks.

~~~
notoriousjpg
Thanks. Do you know any resources (sites or books) where I can learn more
about this?

